# Bottle brush site!! fair prices !!



## Oldihtractor (Feb 23, 2009)

Stumbled on to this site today and thought I would share..

http://www.justmanbrush.com/


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah I recommend this site also.  I have gotten brushes from here 2 or 3 times.  Very fair and good quality.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks! I have been looking for some affordable brushes.  What kinds of brushes would y'all recommend?  (I'd mostly be cleaning sodas)


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 25, 2009)

excellent find!  Nice selection...


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 26, 2009)

They make nice brushes but the shipping get expensive if only buying a few.Get a few friends together and combine your order


----------

